# Going to try keeping leeches



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Going to try Frabill's leech bedding this year to see if I can do it. Several years ago I fished with a guy on Atwood who was using some sort of bedding for leeches. I have a fridge to keep them in and have heard that with the bedding you don't have to keep changing water.

Anyone try this? I'll be interested in how it worked for you.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep them in a 10 gallon aquarium with undergravel filtration and weekly 10% water water changes. Tried bedding in the past with mixed results. IMO they key is using pond water NOT tap water.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I always use lake water on minnows & crawlers so will the same with leeches.


----------

